# Pre-paid currency card



## FranknJan

We have been wondering if pre-paid currency cards are worth bothering with. Don't know anyone who has used one and would welcome any comments. We will be travelling to Spain, going through France and thought it might be a good idea for fuel and toll payments.


----------



## raynipper

Whats wrong with just using a credit card?

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

Earlier this year I got 2 Caxton Cards.

Have used them in Europe and Africa without any problems.

Widely accepted.

I'm happy with them (so far).


----------



## 113016

We have both Caxton and FairFx cards, both are run by the Newcastle B.S.
We have both so not all eggs are in one basket and they work very well for us 
We also have a Saga credit card, which is one of the better ones, (according to Martin Lewis)


----------



## 100127

Yup Caxton works for me, bought euros at 1.25 a few months ago and have no problems with it.


----------



## tulsehillboys

Caxton for me too
check out martin's money pages
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money
good independent(ish) advice


----------



## adonisito

We use a Caxton, BUT, it won't work on the auto pumps (where you put the card in instead of going to the cashier). You mentioned fuel, so if you like the French auto systems in the supermarkets remember that the pre paid cards don't work, you'll have to use the manned booth !! Thats the only drawback as far as we are concerned.


----------



## lifestyle

We have the Thompsons pre paid euro card.
Great for fuel and food shopping.


Les


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Caxton for us too, works for fuel, supermarkets and sites, but it doesn't work on the tolls.

Sorry, only used it in France.


Paul


----------



## oxford-wanderer

adonisito said:


> We use a Caxton, BUT, it won't work on the auto pumps (where you put the card in instead of going to the cashier). You mentioned fuel, so if you like the French auto systems in the supermarkets remember that the pre paid cards don't work, you'll have to use the manned booth !! Thats the only drawback as far as we are concerned.


???????????????

We used our Caxton card at the auto pumps many times this year and it only failed to work once and that was at a SuperU. 

Paul


----------



## tonyt

oxford-wanderer said:


> We used our Caxton card at the auto pumps many times this year and it only failed to work once and that was at a SuperU.  Paul


I've also used it at fuel pumps without any problem.


----------



## meavy

*Acceptable cards to use in Lidl*

Please could someone tell us what card Lidl takes in Germany and France? Our Visa debits have always been refused and we have had to pay cash. That has on occasion been bothersome, particularly to the locals who on one occasion waited so patiently and with such good humour (in Italy) while we sorted ourselves out.

We have ordered a Caxton card and would like to be prepared for next year' travels.


----------



## Addie

*Re: Acceptable cards to use in Lidl*

Halifax Clarity all the way for us. Won't bore you with the full details why we prefer it here: http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/halifax-clarity-vs-caxton-we-saved-over.html

Clarity: Fully insured, 59 days interest free, cheaper than Caxton (better rate), No 'topping up', No worry about automated fuel pumps 'ring fencing' 150euro for 5 days etc etc.

Total no brainer for us (although we do have a Caxton for 'backup'.)

Watch out for Santandare Zero, not as good as it sounds for multi-country use.



meavy said:


> Please could someone tell us what card Lidl takes in Germany and France?


Lidl France take all cards (I think?), Lidl Germany only take Maestro debit cards I think but certainly no credit cards, visa or mastercard.


----------



## shirleydeputy

Hi
Our pre loaded card is only rarely used to pay for goods directly. 

We use our Halifax Clarity credit card as our first choice for most payments for the convenience and have found it readily accepted and the cost of using it is very fair! (See previous posts!)
We take a Fairfax card preloaded with what we think we may need in cash, plus a bit for luck! (It is linked to a bank account so it can be topped up while away should it be necessary.) 

The Fairfax card is easy to use in bank cash machines. (Used successfully in Spain, France, Italy and Belgium.) We usually take out 300 euros at a time as there is a flat rate charge made therefore making it more economical to take your cash in as large a sum as you can manage. 
In our experience automatic card machines in petrol stations and at the motorway tolls are unlikely to accept Fairfax.
Also, some people have said that their UK Visa credit cards are not so readily accepted as the Mastercard versions like ours.
We like the sense of security of taking our cash card, but there is no protection if the company goes bust so we dont load it up with cash until we are close to our trip.
Have fun ....whatever you decide.


----------



## makems

Lidl Germany doesn't take any credit cards. They only accept German debit cards. Just like Lidl uk only accepts uk debit cards. Lidl France however Does take credit cards. 
We use Caxton and it has been accepted so far in Holland, Germany (except Lidl!), Luxembourg, Belgium, Switzerland, Austria, France, Spain and Portugal. 
Germany is pretty much a credit card desert - hardly anyone except garages accepts them. The Caxton card is a boon there because you don't have to pay fees and interest on your ( frequent) cash withdrawals. No exchange rate loading either. 
The main risk with prepaid cards is that the rate gets better after you've loaded it.


----------



## raynipper

Lidl Normany seem to take anything. UK Visa and Mastercard.

Ray.


----------



## Addie

makems said:


> The Caxton card is a boon there because you don't have to pay fees and interest on your ( frequent) cash withdrawals. No exchange rate loading either.
> The main risk with prepaid cards is that the rate gets better after you've loaded it.


That's not correct, the exchange rate IS loaded.

The current Caxton rate is 1.220, the current prevailing rate (which you would get with a Credit Card) is 1.2485 - so roughly 2.3 pence although I have seen it as low as 2pence difference.

If you assume that the maximum you could expect to be charged on a credit card @ 12.9% APR is 1.1% if you take advantage of the full credit period then it still makes a Credit Card (marginally) cheaper.

If you withdraw your cash closer to your statement date and/or pay your balance off in full before its due date you can further reduce this fee.

You always get the best rate on the day, but of course by reverse the risk is that the gain is mitigated if you can top up at a 3% better rate using Caxton. Swings and roundabouts come to mind!

It's just a shame Caxton charge £1.50 per transaction for use in the UK and also a further charge for using your Caxton 'Euro' card outside of the 'Euro' zone.









http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/halifax-clarity-vs-caxton-we-saved-over.html

Granted an extreme example of the course of the year and you could argue what's £200? (but then, I'm a Yorkshireman!)


----------



## uncleswede

We have used FairFx for a few years with no problems except for auto-petrol stations or hotel reservations (where a maximum amount - 200E? - gets ring-fenced for a few days at the point of transaction which could prevent further transactions if your balance is low).

We've recently got a Halifax Clarity card too and used that for all Swiss Franc transactions this summer (except cash advances). As Addie said, we got a great rate.
CD


----------



## adonisito

Ah, thats interesting, does that mean you need to have a minimum balance of E200 to use the auto pumps ? Could be that's why it didn't work for us on numerous occasions, other posters haven't had this problem.

Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## uncleswede

adonisito said:


> Ah, thats interesting, does that mean you need to have a minimum balance of E200 to use the auto pumps ? Could be that's why it didn't work for us on numerous occasions, other posters haven't had this problem.


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## DeeGee7

We use the Caxton Euro card and up until they changed from Mastercard to Visa earlier this year it used to work at the 24hr auto fuel stations. However since the change it has been refused at every auto fuel station we have tried it, but when there is a manned booth in the same station no problems at all. :?:


----------



## 113016

DeeGee7 said:


> We use the Caxton Euro card and up until they changed from Mastercard to Visa earlier this year it used to work at the 24hr auto fuel stations. However since the change it has been refused at every auto fuel station we have tried it, but when there is a manned booth in the same station no problems at all. :?:


My Caxton is still Mastercard, but funnily enough, I have received from Caxton an email today asking me to tick a few boxes for the Visa replacement.


----------



## stu7771

Addie can you tell me why would you want to use the Caxton card in UK and non euro countries?

We have used euro card in France, Spain, Netherlands, Belgium, Italy, Portugul, Germany, Austria, Slovacia, San Marino, Andorra.

We have used World card in Czech Republic, Croatia and Switzland.

In Gibraltar our bank card.

The cards are free and you may not get the best exchange than other cards but a lot better than cash from post office. Also you do not need to draw out large amounts of cash as there is no fee to use the card. We have only had an issue drawing out cash in Rome and Pisa crossed the road to next bank and fine. We have been unable to pay with the caxton a couple of times at Lidl's. 

Fuel again some times we have been declined we just drive to the next one. We have found Repsol the worst and now stay away from them.

Never tried to use caxton at toll always have the cash to pay.

My daughter has just taken a world card out to India as for the last 3 years her bank has stopped her card no matter how many times she goes in and tells them she is off for 6 months. We will see how well she does with the caxton. Hope it will save me having to get money to her in emergency.

I have had no problem loading card as I do it with my kindle 3G. Can do it with your mobile but never tried it.

Sue


----------



## Addie

stu7771 said:


> Addie can you tell me why would you want to use the Caxton card in UK and non euro countries?


The point is you wouldn't Sue - but many people do not realising that there is a fee charged for UK use and/or non-Euro use. People might have several hundred pounds left on their card and decide to spend it in the UK.

We never had a single issue with the card being declined or otherwise unable to use over a year / 21 (including Russia and Morocco) countries using our Halifax Card.

I'm not discounting that Caxton is a good product, just pointing out that, in my opinion, the benefits (insured purchases being a big one, 59 days interest free on purchases being the second) outweigh the negatives for me and some others but of course not for all.


----------



## Forrester

Used my Fairfx card in France today to withdraw e30 & got charged e1.50 transaction fee


----------



## 113016

Forrester said:


> Used my Fairfx card in France today to withdraw e30 & got charged e1.50 transaction fee


Fairfx usually give a slightly better exchange rate than Caxton but do charge 1.50e per withdrawal, so you need to withdraw about 200 euro or more to gain.
I have both cards.


----------



## palaceboy

Addie said:


> makems said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Caxton card is a boon there because you don't have to pay fees and interest on your ( frequent) cash withdrawals. No exchange rate loading either.
> The main risk with prepaid cards is that the rate gets better after you've loaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not correct, the exchange rate IS loaded.
> 
> The current Caxton rate is 1.220, the current prevailing rate (which you would get with a Credit Card) is 1.2485 - so roughly 2.3 pence although I have seen it as low as 2pence difference.
> 
> If you assume that the maximum you could expect to be charged on a credit card @ 12.9% APR is 1.1% if you take advantage of the full credit period then it still makes a Credit Card (marginally) cheaper.
> 
> If you withdraw your cash closer to your statement date and/or pay your balance off in full before its due date you can further reduce this fee.
> 
> You always get the best rate on the day, but of course by reverse the risk is that the gain is mitigated if you can top up at a 3% better rate using Caxton. Swings and roundabouts come to mind!
> 
> It's just a shame Caxton charge £1.50 per transaction for use in the UK and also a further charge for using your Caxton 'Euro' card outside of the 'Euro' zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/halifax-clarity-vs-caxton-we-saved-over.html
> 
> Granted an extreme example of the course of the year and you could argue what's £200? (but then, I'm a Yorkshireman!)
Click to expand...

But i bought my euros at 1.27 on Caxton


----------



## stu7771

Not needed to try it but if anyone goes into Q&A on Caxton site you can have money returned to you by sending them an email or giving them a call so you would not need to use balance up in UK.

You do not need to draw out large amounts of money at a time as there are no withdrawl charges. 

I am not trying to sell the Caxton but from what I have read on here you need a Halifax account to get a Clarity card.

The first account I had was with the Halifax until we started internet banking and after being hacked into 3 times gave up on their security and closed my account and went else where.


----------



## emmbeedee

stu7771 said:


> I am not trying to sell the Caxton but from what I have read on here you need a Halifax account to get a Clarity card.


You don't need a Halifax account to have a Clarity card. I don't have an account but do have the card.
I got mine last year just after they announced it & then tried to use it in the USA. It was immediately blocked, even though I had told them of my visit. Apparently, as I hadn't used it in the UK before I left they thought I was a US resident or something, presumably some computerised system. Sorted out & then worked OK for the rest of the trip. As Addie explained, the cheapest way to get foreign exchange.
Make sure you set up automatic payment, (in full each month) to obviate any charges.


----------



## emjaiuk

uncleswede said:


> adonisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thats interesting, does that mean you need to have a minimum balance of E200 to use the auto pumps ? Could be that's why it didn't work for us on numerous occasions, other posters haven't had this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe so.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, but I tried it with €400+ a month or so ago and didn't find anywhere (in France) it would work on auto pumps

Malcolm


----------



## angie

Just to confirm, the Caxton Visa card DOES NOT now work at the automated petrol pumps in Europe.
We have always used our Caxton card at these automated pumps without any problems what so ever in the past, when it was the old Master Card BUT we have just arrived home this weekend from our last week in Belgium/France and our new Caxton Visa card WOULD NOT work at these same pumps.
They work fine at manned booths though. 
We phoned Caxton up yesterday about this and were informed that the cards will no longer work at automated pumps due to the pumps no longer being able to read what balance is available on the card.

We like the Caxton card for convenience but we now need to find another to use at the pumps during unmanned hours, Sundays etc.

Looks like the Halifax clarity maybe an alternative unless someone came recommend otherwise.


----------



## 113016

My FairFx is Mastercard, but I thought it might be changing to Visa like the Caxton did, as both were run by the Newcastle BS.
I have no idea if it will work at auto machines as we only ever withdraw from the Bank.
Maybe you could check!

http://www.fairfx.com/


----------



## Rapide561

*Cards*

Hi

Over the years, I have tried various plastic cards and wrote an article comparing them - have a read here

I am however not too keen on pre paid cards - they get your money, you don't earn interest etc.

My preference at the present time is the N&P debit card for cash and purchases, with the Halifax Clarity card for purchases.

I did well though, I got 800 euro at 1.30 - and that was cash - how? Where? Oh on an aircraft. People were follishly buying things off the trolley - the rate was 1.67, so I operated a little exchange and dealt at 1.30. The people near me were winners and so was I. Thomson did not make much out of us!!!

Russell


----------

